# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی دو ساله برای موفقیت در کنکور تجربی!

## amir-javadi

سلام.
من دانش آموز دوازده تجربی و کنکوری 99 هستم متاسفانه به دلایل زیاد که خیلی هاش دست خودم نبود تقریبا دو ماه از تابستون رو از دست دادم و الان با کوهی از درس نخونده و منبع مواجه شدم .! و در سال های پایه هم درسخوان نبودم.
 بعد از دانلود برنامه راهبردی قلم چی برای سال تحصیلی 98-99 و برسی کاملش متوجه شدم که به هیچ وجه من نمی تونم به طور کامل به تمام مباحث برسم و اگه بخوام برسم باید ماست مالی کنم بره و خودم از این نوع خوندن متنفرم :Yahoo (101):  
بعد از دیدن کارنامه های بچه های تجربی نظام جدید 98 و دیدن درصداشون کاملن ناامید شدم، از اینکه من بتونم طی یک سال به این درصدا برسم .
بعد از کلی برسی و مطالعه مصاحبه با نفرات برتر توی این سایت متوجه شدم خیلی از کسایی که رتبه شدن یا از سال های پایه (حداقل یازدهم) درس خوندن یا یه سال پشت کنکوری بودن خب منم که تقریبا برام مسجل هستش که نمی تونم با یه سال خوندن به پزشکی دانشگاه ایران :Yahoo (8):  برسم و شرایطم تقریبا مثل همه پشت کنکوری ها هستش تصمیم دارم برنامه ریزی دوساله انجام بدم.
در ضمن شرایط گرفتن مشاور و این مسائل رو ندارم و اصلا نمی تونم با این مشاورا کار کنم خودم اراده بر کاری کنم صد در صد انجامش می دم.
حالا سوال اینه من توی این سال کدام  کار رو انجام بدم که منو به هدفم نزدیک ترکنه؟؟
اول اینکه زیست و شیمی رودر سال اول به حد اعلی در حدودای 70 تا 80 قلم چی برسونم ؟«طبیعتا با انجام این کار وقتی واس ریاضی فیزیک نمی مونه پس درصدشون به شدن میاد پایین و ریاضی فیزیک رو بزارم واس سال بعد ؟
یا در امسال ریاضی فیزیک رو به حدودای 70 تا 80 برسونم و زیست و شیمی رو بزارم سال بعد ؟
ممنون می شم اگر منو راهنمایی کنید .

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

ده ماه فرصت داری ب هیچ وجه زمان کمی نیست امسال همه توانتو بزار براش

----------


## Amin4636

بدترین کار ممکن رو میخوای بکنی

----------


## liaa

باورم نمیشه ...

----------


## amir-javadi

> ده ماه فرصت داری ب هیچ وجه زمان کمی نیست امسال همه توانتو بزار براش


آخه حس می کنم نمی رسم و همه چی نصف و نیمه می شه انگار یه کار بیهوده انجام دادم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## amir-javadi

> بدترین کار ممکن رو میخوای بکنی


خب پیشنهاد شما چیست؟

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

> آخه حس می کنم نمی رسم و همه چی نصف و نیمه می شه انگار یه کار بیهوده انجام دادم


فقط حست اینو میگه و کاملا طبیعیه.شما داری از دور میگی نمیشه وارد بازی شو بازی کن خود ب خود میبینی میشه وقت اضافه هم میاری از دور نمیشه کنکور رو انالیز کرد

----------


## BARONI

> سلام.
> من دانش آموز دوازده تجربی و کنکوری 99 هستم متاسفانه به دلایل زیاد که خیلی هاش دست خودم نبود تقریبا دو ماه از تابستون رو از دست دادم و الان با کوهی از درس نخونده و منبع مواجه شدم .! و در سال های پایه هم درسخوان نبودم.
>  بعد از دانلود برنامه راهبردی قلم چی برای سال تحصیلی 98-99 و برسی کاملش متوجه شدم که به هیچ وجه من نمی تونم به طور کامل به تمام مباحث برسم و اگه بخوام برسم باید ماست مالی کنم بره و خودم از این نوع خوندن متنفرم 
> بعد از دیدن کارنامه های بچه های تجربی نظام جدید 98 و دیدن درصداشون کاملن ناامید شدم، از اینکه من بتونم طی یک سال به این درصدا برسم .
> بعد از کلی برسی و مطالعه مصاحبه با نفرات برتر توی این سایت متوجه شدم خیلی از کسایی که رتبه شدن یا از سال های پایه (حداقل یازدهم) درس خوندن یا یه سال پشت کنکوری بودن خب منم که تقریبا برام مسجل هستش که نمی تونم با یه سال خوندن به پزشکی دانشگاه ایران برسم و شرایطم تقریبا مثل همه پشت کنکوری ها هستش تصمیم دارم برنامه ریزی دوساله انجام بدم.
> در ضمن شرایط گرفتن مشاور و این مسائل رو ندارم و اصلا نمی تونم با این مشاورا کار کنم خودم اراده بر کاری کنم صد در صد انجامش می دم.
> حالا سوال اینه من توی این سال کدام  کار رو انجام بدم که منو به هدفم نزدیک ترکنه؟؟
> اول اینکه زیست و شیمی رودر سال اول به حد اعلی در حدودای 70 تا 80 قلم چی برسونم ؟«طبیعتا با انجام این کار وقتی واس ریاضی فیزیک نمی مونه پس درصدشون به شدن میاد پایین و ریاضی فیزیک رو بزارم واس سال بعد ؟
> یا در امسال ریاضی فیزیک رو به حدودای 70 تا 80 برسونم و زیست و شیمی رو بزارم سال بعد ؟
> ممنون می شم اگر منو راهنمایی کنید .


اینا رو که میبینم حرص میخورمممم 
بله دوست عزیز شما میتونید امسال بخونید از الان و رتبه زیر 100 و بیارین , اینو مطمین باشید و به هیچ چیزی فک نکنید و با خیالت راحت درس بخونید و مطمین باشید رتبه خیلی خوبی میارین , برای کنکور 6 ماه خوندن درست و حسابی کافیه 
من پارسال خرداد ماه که یک ماه فرصت دااشتم به این نتیجه رسیدم ک حتی کنکور هم میشه در دوماه خوند.


پس بیخیال و با قدرت تمام شروع کن و به سال 1400 فک نکن

----------


## BARONI

پیشنهاد من به شما اینه که برین مطلب 180 درجه تغییر انجمن و بخونید عالیههههه

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ayda88


اینا رو که میبینم حرص میخورمممم 
بله دوست عزیز شما میتونید امسال بخونید از الان و رتبه زیر 100 و بیارین , اینو مطمین باشید و به هیچ چیزی فک نکنید و با خیالت راحت درس بخونید و مطمین باشید رتبه خیلی خوبی میارین , برای کنکور 6 ماه خوندن درست و حسابی کافیه 
من پارسال خرداد ماه که یک ماه فرصت دااشتم به این نتیجه رسیدم ک حتی کنکور هم میشه در دوماه خوند.


پس بیخیال و با قدرت تمام شروع کن و به سال 1400 فک نکن



2 ماه ؟!*

----------


## SinaAhmadi

بشین درست رو بخون همین امسال 
و لذتش رو ببر 
به 2 سال و 3 سال هم فکر نکن 
شب بخیر

----------


## Amin4636

پی وی پیام بده یا آیدی تلگرام بده کامل برات توضیح بدم

----------


## david80

به نظرم شما سال دیگه همین موقع بازم می گید وقت نیست پس از ههمین الان با قدرت شروع کن

----------


## _Shouko_

> سلام.
> من دانش آموز دوازده تجربی و کنکوری 99 هستم متاسفانه به دلایل زیاد که خیلی هاش دست خودم نبود تقریبا دو ماه از تابستون رو از دست دادم و الان با کوهی از درس نخونده و منبع مواجه شدم .! و در سال های پایه هم درسخوان نبودم.
>  بعد از دانلود برنامه راهبردی قلم چی برای سال تحصیلی 98-99 و برسی کاملش متوجه شدم که به هیچ وجه من نمی تونم به طور کامل به تمام مباحث برسم و اگه بخوام برسم باید ماست مالی کنم بره و خودم از این نوع خوندن متنفرم 
> بعد از دیدن کارنامه های بچه های تجربی نظام جدید 98 و دیدن درصداشون کاملن ناامید شدم، از اینکه من بتونم طی یک سال به این درصدا برسم .
> بعد از کلی برسی و مطالعه مصاحبه با نفرات برتر توی این سایت متوجه شدم خیلی از کسایی که رتبه شدن یا از سال های پایه (حداقل یازدهم) درس خوندن یا یه سال پشت کنکوری بودن خب منم که تقریبا برام مسجل هستش که نمی تونم با یه سال خوندن به پزشکی دانشگاه ایران برسم و شرایطم تقریبا مثل همه پشت کنکوری ها هستش تصمیم دارم برنامه ریزی دوساله انجام بدم.
> در ضمن شرایط گرفتن مشاور و این مسائل رو ندارم و اصلا نمی تونم با این مشاورا کار کنم خودم اراده بر کاری کنم صد در صد انجامش می دم.
> حالا سوال اینه من توی این سال کدام  کار رو انجام بدم که منو به هدفم نزدیک ترکنه؟؟
> اول اینکه زیست و شیمی رودر سال اول به حد اعلی در حدودای 70 تا 80 قلم چی برسونم ؟«طبیعتا با انجام این کار وقتی واس ریاضی فیزیک نمی مونه پس درصدشون به شدن میاد پایین و ریاضی فیزیک رو بزارم واس سال بعد ؟
> یا در امسال ریاضی فیزیک رو به حدودای 70 تا 80 برسونم و زیست و شیمی رو بزارم سال بعد ؟
> ممنون می شم اگر منو راهنمایی کنید .


من 97 اولین کنکورم بود..
رتبه خیلی بدی کسب کردم و سطح درسیم به شدت پایین بود...پایه  ام خییییلی داغون بود... پیش رو خوندم ...اما چون تسلطم رو پایه کم بود و مدرسه هم میرفتم و شرایط مدرسه هم خیلی داغون بود(مثلا زیست پیش2 تدریس نشد...فیزیک که گفتن نداره دیگه...ریاضی مقاطع هم موند) و تمرکزم پایین بود کیفیت مطالعه ام صفر میشد...اما همچنان می خوندم...می دونستم ضعیفم و خیلی مشکلات دیگه وجود داره اما می خوندم ....ترازام هم که داغون...
سال 98 دوباره کنکور شرکت کردم اما دیگه اون آدم قبلی برنگشت سر کتاب ها...اوایل شهریور شروع کردم..قبل  از شروع تمام مسایلی که مانع من بود رو نوشتم و یکی یکی برطرف کردم...نکاتی که سال اول رعایت نکرده بودم در دفترچه نوشتم . با چند مشاور و رتبه برتر صحبت کردم...کلا اشتباهاتم رو برطرف کردم از منابع گرفته تا روش خوندن...
اول شهریور شروع کردم..می دونستم راه خیلی خیلی سختی دارم..اطرافم هم پر انرژی منفی بود...پدرم،مشاورم!!!!و مادرم...همه میگفتن نمیشه..
چشم هامو به همه سختی ها بستم و شروع کردم...از اشکالاتم از ترس هام ...مثلا مقاطع ریاضی و... تابستون اشکالاتم رو برطرف کردم و از مهر با آزمون پیش رفتم..سه آزمون اولم گاج بودم...تا دو روز پیش کارنامه ازمون اولم رو داشتم ..ترازم شد 7300 !!!!..هیییچ کس باورش نمیشد ... هر سه ازمون گاج رو 7300 شدم...رفتم قلمچی...میانگینم 6800 شد و جمع بندی ها به 7200 رسیدم... اشتباه بزرگ سال دومم این بود که به روحیه ام توجهی نداشتم...برام پیش می اومد یکماه بیرون نمی رفتم!!!!! همین بی توجهی ها دو روز قبل کنکور باعث خستگی خیلی شدید و اضطراب به شدددت بالایی شد...روز کنکور به شدت اضطراب داشتم و هیچ چیزی یادم نمی اومد.....فقط گریه میکردم... الان باز هم موندم اما به همه ثابت کردم که می تونم ...سال اول بدون اطلاعم مشاور و پدرم برام انتخاب رشته کرده بودن(فرهنگیان)چون معتقد بودن که نمی تونم!!!! برای مصاحبه اش نرفتم...اما امسال هیچکسی بهم نگفت برو...هیچ کسی نگفت نمی تونی ..برعکس همه گفتن بمون ...
*دوست عزیز ..داشتم درس می خوندم اما از وقتم زدم تا این رو برات بنویسم..*لطفا لطفا لطفا این افکار رو از ذهنت خارج کن...شروع کن به خوندن بدون فکرهای بی خودی..حتمااااااا تفریح داشته باش و به نظرم حتما مشاور هم داشته باش اما همه کار رو نده دستش فقط ازش کمک بگیر ...ممکنه بعضی جاها اشتباه کن ...به روح خودت خیلی زیاد توجه کن تا مشکل من برات پیش نیاد...
اگر این کارها رو انجام بدی همون یکسال برای زیر 500 شدن کافیه..به کارنامه ها درصدها و... نگاه نکن ..فقط بخون و برو جلو و به روحت توجه بسیار زیادی داشته باش...
موفق باشی...

----------


## sjm

امسال رو هر چقدر هم که زیست و شیمی بخونی و سال بعد بذاری بری ریاضی و فیزیک بخونی مطمئن باش کل زیست یادت میره همه چی رو باید با هم بخونی هر چقدر هم که متنفر باشی با کنکور نباید احساساتی برخورد کنی

----------


## naazanin

خب بنظرم شما واقعا قصد ندارید که برنامه ی 2 ساله بریزید، صرفا خواستید این تصمیم رو ارزیابی کنید و نظر بچه ها رو بدونید.
کنکور یه فرآیند بشدت فرسایشیه، جلوتر که برید میفهمید حتی روز ها سخت میگذره و فقط دلتون میخواد فارغ از نتیجه کنکور رو بدید و خلاص!
هر چی درس رو فشرده تر بخونید بهتره، مثلا هشت ساعت درس خوندن در 10 ساعت (با 2 ساعت استراحت) بازده خیلی بیشتری داره تا 8 ساعت درس خوندن در 12 ساعت ولی با استراحتای طولانی تر
همینو بسطش بدید به دو سال بجای یک سال! هر چی زمان بگذره کیفیت مطالعه و انگیزه تون میاد پایین تر، به همین خاطره که همیشه دانش آموزا نتیجه ی بهتری میگیرن نسبت به فارغ التحصیلا با اینکه وقت کمتری دارن.
*دانش آموز بودن به خودی خود یه امتیاز محسوب میشه از دستش ندید.
*برنامه ی قلم چی هم وحی منزل نیست! برنامه ریزی خودتون در اولویت باشه، اشکالی نداره اگه گاهی اوقات به برنامه ی آزمون نرسید یا بعضی قسمتا رو تو آزمون جواب ندید، برنامه یه جاهایی برای مرور متوقف میشه که اون موقع زمان جبرانه.
*کمال گرا نباشید، 
*و موفق باشید. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sjm

> خب بنظرم شما واقعا قصد ندارید که برنامه ی 2 ساله بریزید، صرفا خواستید این تصمیم رو ارزیابی کنید و نظر بچه ها رو بدونید.
> کنکور یه فرآیند بشدت فرسایشیه، جلوتر که برید میفهمید حتی روز ها سخت میگذره و فقط دلتون میخواد فارغ از نتیجه کنکور رو بدید و خلاص!
> هر چی درس رو فشرده تر بخونید بهتره، مثلا هشت ساعت درس خوندن در 10 ساعت (با 2 ساعت استراحت) بازده خیلی بیشتری داره تا 8 ساعت درس خوندن در 12 ساعت ولی با استراحتای طولانی تر
> همینو بسطش بدید به دو سال بجای یک سال! هر چی زمان بگذره کیفیت مطالعه و انگیزه تون میاد پایین تر، به همین خاطره که همیشه دانش آموزا نتیجه ی بهتری میگیرن نسبت به فارغ التحصیلا با اینکه وقت کمتری دارن.
> *دانش آموز بودن به خودی خود یه امتیاز محسوب میشه از دستش ندید.
> *برنامه ی قلم چی هم وحی منزل نیست! برنامه ریزی خودتون در اولویت باشه، اشکالی نداره اگه گاهی اوقات به برنامه ی آزمون نرسید یا بعضی قسمتا رو تو آزمون جواب ندید، برنامه یه جاهایی برای مرور متوقف میشه که اون موقع زمان جبرانه.
> *کمال گرا نباشید، 
> *و موفق باشید.


شما خودتون از این که میگید با فشرده خوندن بازدهی بیشتره نتیجه ای هم گرفتین یعنی منظورم اینه که خودتون امتحانش کردین؟

----------


## sjm

البته مشاور ما هم میگه که با این حال که بچه های خیلی قوی و درس خونی دیدم ولی اکثرا اگه بمونن پشت کنکور نتیجه نمیگیرن چون سست میشن
تمام تلاشتونو همین امسال بکنین و تمومش کنین نذارین کنکور بشه کابوستون با تموم شدن مدرسه ها دیگه حس و حال درس خوندن هم کم کم از بین میره

----------


## naazanin

> شما خودتون از این که میگید با فشرده خوندن بازدهی بیشتره نتیجه ای هم گرفتین یعنی منظورم اینه که خودتون امتحانش کردین؟


البته منظور این نیست که بکوب بخونید!
مثلا هر یک ساعت یا یک ساعت و نیم استراحت کوتاه داشته باشید و بعد دوباره برید سر درستون
تایم استراحت نباید گوشی چک کردن و آهنگ گوش کردن باشه چون آدم خسته تر میشه
در اینصورت در آخر شب 2 ساعت وقت اضافه میارید (برای مثال اول)  که ذهنتون کاملا آروم میشه و آماده اید برای فردا!
در دراز مدت هم خستگی کمتری دارید و میتونید کم کم ساعت درس خوندن رو بیشتر کنید،
و بله من تا اونجایی که رعایت کردم واقعا نتیجه بخش بود، امتحانش ضرر نداره!

----------


## lily7

به هیچ وجه اینکار رو نکن. از مهر شروع کنی بهترین رتبه رو میاری. وقت زیاد هم داری.

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir-javadi


سلام.
من دانش آموز دوازده تجربی و کنکوری 99 هستم متاسفانه به دلایل زیاد که خیلی هاش دست خودم نبود تقریبا دو ماه از تابستون رو از دست دادم و الان با کوهی از درس نخونده و منبع مواجه شدم .! و در سال های پایه هم درسخوان نبودم.
 بعد از دانلود برنامه راهبردی قلم چی برای سال تحصیلی 98-99 و برسی کاملش متوجه شدم که به هیچ وجه من نمی تونم به طور کامل به تمام مباحث برسم و اگه بخوام برسم باید ماست مالی کنم بره و خودم از این نوع خوندن متنفرم 
بعد از دیدن کارنامه های بچه های تجربی نظام جدید 98 و دیدن درصداشون کاملن ناامید شدم، از اینکه من بتونم طی یک سال به این درصدا برسم .
بعد از کلی برسی و مطالعه مصاحبه با نفرات برتر توی این سایت متوجه شدم خیلی از کسایی که رتبه شدن یا از سال های پایه (حداقل یازدهم) درس خوندن یا یه سال پشت کنکوری بودن خب منم که تقریبا برام مسجل هستش که نمی تونم با یه سال خوندن به پزشکی دانشگاه ایران برسم و شرایطم تقریبا مثل همه پشت کنکوری ها هستش تصمیم دارم برنامه ریزی دوساله انجام بدم.
در ضمن شرایط گرفتن مشاور و این مسائل رو ندارم و اصلا نمی تونم با این مشاورا کار کنم خودم اراده بر کاری کنم صد در صد انجامش می دم.
حالا سوال اینه من توی این سال کدام  کار رو انجام بدم که منو به هدفم نزدیک ترکنه؟؟
اول اینکه زیست و شیمی رودر سال اول به حد اعلی در حدودای 70 تا 80 قلم چی برسونم ؟«طبیعتا با انجام این کار وقتی واس ریاضی فیزیک نمی مونه پس درصدشون به شدن میاد پایین و ریاضی فیزیک رو بزارم واس سال بعد ؟
یا در امسال ریاضی فیزیک رو به حدودای 70 تا 80 برسونم و زیست و شیمی رو بزارم سال بعد ؟
ممنون می شم اگر منو راهنمایی کنید .


کی گفته “نمیتونی”؟ استانداردها؟ قوانین نانوشته و من درآوردی؟ من طبق تجربه ام میگم، دیگه هیچوقت نگو برای  دو سال بعد میخونم. چون نخواهی خوند. الان داری از این روش برای رفع استرس و برداشتن فشار از روی ذهنت استفاده میکنی.سال اولین کنکور با تلاش متوسط میتونی رشته خیلی خوبی بیاری ولی سال‌های بعد امکانش نیست. برای اینکه افکارت تنبلانه(!) و راحت طلبانه است. دلت نمیخواد به خودت فشار بیاری. برنامه دو سال بعد چون دوره، مغزت آروم میکنه. ولی واقعا رویایی بیش نیست. پرقدرت تلاش کن. بدون هیچ اما و اگری.*

----------


## amir-javadi

> من 97 اولین کنکورم بود..
> رتبه خیلی بدی کسب کردم و سطح درسیم به شدت پایین بود...پایه  ام خییییلی داغون بود... پیش رو خوندم ...اما چون تسلطم رو پایه کم بود و مدرسه هم میرفتم و شرایط مدرسه هم خیلی داغون بود(مثلا زیست پیش2 تدریس نشد...فیزیک که گفتن نداره دیگه...ریاضی مقاطع هم موند) و تمرکزم پایین بود کیفیت مطالعه ام صفر میشد...اما همچنان می خوندم...می دونستم ضعیفم و خیلی مشکلات دیگه وجود داره اما می خوندم ....ترازام هم که داغون...
> سال 98 دوباره کنکور شرکت کردم اما دیگه اون آدم قبلی برنگشت سر کتاب ها...اوایل شهریور شروع کردم..قبل  از شروع تمام مسایلی که مانع من بود رو نوشتم و یکی یکی برطرف کردم...نکاتی که سال اول رعایت نکرده بودم در دفترچه نوشتم . با چند مشاور و رتبه برتر صحبت کردم...کلا اشتباهاتم رو برطرف کردم از منابع گرفته تا روش خوندن...
> اول شهریور شروع کردم..می دونستم راه خیلی خیلی سختی دارم..اطرافم هم پر انرژی منفی بود...پدرم،مشاورم!!!!و مادرم...همه میگفتن نمیشه..
> چشم هامو به همه سختی ها بستم و شروع کردم...از اشکالاتم از ترس هام ...مثلا مقاطع ریاضی و... تابستون اشکالاتم رو برطرف کردم و از مهر با آزمون پیش رفتم..سه آزمون اولم گاج بودم...تا دو روز پیش کارنامه ازمون اولم رو داشتم ..ترازم شد 7300 !!!!..هیییچ کس باورش نمیشد ... هر سه ازمون گاج رو 7300 شدم...رفتم قلمچی...میانگینم 6800 شد و جمع بندی ها به 7200 رسیدم... اشتباه بزرگ سال دومم این بود که به روحیه ام توجهی نداشتم...برام پیش می اومد یکماه بیرون نمی رفتم!!!!! همین بی توجهی ها دو روز قبل کنکور باعث خستگی خیلی شدید و اضطراب به شدددت بالایی شد...روز کنکور به شدت اضطراب داشتم و هیچ چیزی یادم نمی اومد.....فقط گریه میکردم... الان باز هم موندم اما به همه ثابت کردم که می تونم ...سال اول بدون اطلاعم مشاور و پدرم برام انتخاب رشته کرده بودن(فرهنگیان)چون معتقد بودن که نمی تونم!!!! برای مصاحبه اش نرفتم...اما امسال هیچکسی بهم نگفت برو...هیچ کسی نگفت نمی تونی ..برعکس همه گفتن بمون ...
> *دوست عزیز ..داشتم درس می خوندم اما از وقتم زدم تا این رو برات بنویسم..*لطفا لطفا لطفا این افکار رو از ذهنت خارج کن...شروع کن به خوندن بدون فکرهای بی خودی..حتمااااااا تفریح داشته باش و به نظرم حتما مشاور هم داشته باش اما همه کار رو نده دستش فقط ازش کمک بگیر ...ممکنه بعضی جاها اشتباه کن ...به روح خودت خیلی زیاد توجه کن تا مشکل من برات پیش نیاد...
> اگر این کارها رو انجام بدی همون یکسال برای زیر 500 شدن کافیه..به کارنامه ها درصدها و... نگاه نکن ..فقط بخون و برو جلو و به روحت توجه بسیار زیادی داشته باش...
> موفق باشی...


مرسی از جملات روحیه بخشتون و وقتی که گذاشتید انشاءالله امسال به چیزی که می خواید برسید. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## amir-javadi

> خب بنظرم شما واقعا قصد ندارید که برنامه ی 2 ساله بریزید، صرفا خواستید این تصمیم رو ارزیابی کنید و نظر بچه ها رو بدونید.
> کنکور یه فرآیند بشدت فرسایشیه، جلوتر که برید میفهمید حتی روز ها سخت میگذره و فقط دلتون میخواد فارغ از نتیجه کنکور رو بدید و خلاص!
> هر چی درس رو فشرده تر بخونید بهتره، مثلا هشت ساعت درس خوندن در 10 ساعت (با 2 ساعت استراحت) بازده خیلی بیشتری داره تا 8 ساعت درس خوندن در 12 ساعت ولی با استراحتای طولانی تر
> همینو بسطش بدید به دو سال بجای یک سال! هر چی زمان بگذره کیفیت مطالعه و انگیزه تون میاد پایین تر، به همین خاطره که همیشه دانش آموزا نتیجه ی بهتری میگیرن نسبت به فارغ التحصیلا با اینکه وقت کمتری دارن.
> *دانش آموز بودن به خودی خود یه امتیاز محسوب میشه از دستش ندید.
> *برنامه ی قلم چی هم وحی منزل نیست! برنامه ریزی خودتون در اولویت باشه، اشکالی نداره اگه گاهی اوقات به برنامه ی آزمون نرسید یا بعضی قسمتا رو تو آزمون جواب ندید، برنامه یه جاهایی برای مرور متوقف میشه که اون موقع زمان جبرانه.
> *کمال گرا نباشید، 
> *و موفق باشید.


دقیقا در مرحله ارزیابی بودم .
مرسی

----------


## amir-javadi

> البته مشاور ما هم میگه که با این حال که بچه های خیلی قوی و درس خونی دیدم ولی اکثرا اگه بمونن پشت کنکور نتیجه نمیگیرن چون سست میشن
> تمام تلاشتونو همین امسال بکنین و تمومش کنین نذارین کنکور بشه کابوستون با تموم شدن مدرسه ها دیگه حس و حال درس خوندن هم کم کم از بین میره


از همین امروز صبح شروع کردم . :Yahoo (105): 
ممنون

----------


## amir-javadi

> *
> کی گفته “نمیتونی”؟ استانداردها؟ قوانین نانوشته و من درآوردی؟ من طبق تجربه ام میگم، دیگه هیچوقت نگو برای  دو سال بعد میخونم. چون نخواهی خوند. الان داری از این روش برای رفع استرس و برداشتن فشار از روی ذهنت استفاده میکنی.سال اولین کنکور با تلاش متوسط میتونی رشته خیلی خوبی بیاری ولی سال‌های بعد امکانش نیست. برای اینکه افکارت تنبلانه(!) و راحت طلبانه است. دلت نمیخواد به خودت فشار بیاری. برنامه دو سال بعد چون دوره، مغزت آروم میکنه. ولی واقعا رویایی بیش نیست. پرقدرت تلاش کن. بدون هیچ اما و اگری.*


بعد از کلی فک کردن و مشورت متوجه شدم این تصمیم از پایه غلطه و خودش یه عامله بدبختی هست.
ممنون

----------


## hamed_habibi

​نمیدونم منطقه چندی اما شما برتکیه به زیست شیمی و سه درس مهم عمومی میتونی رتبه خوبی بیاری یکی بود با زیست 85 شیمی 62 ریاضی فیزیک 38 500منطقه سه شده بود یکیم بود همه رو 70زده بود باز 34تا بدتر شده بود این یعنی زخمت زیاد نتیحجه ش نتیجه بهتر نیست سیاست مهمه اینکه شماهمه رو 70بزنی خیلی سخت تره تا یکی درسو بالا 80 85اونم زیست ک هرجور حساب کنی سبک تره تا شیمی فیزیک ریاضی

----------


## hamed_habibi

10ماه محکم بخون نشد اونوقت بگو فلانه بهمانه داری اشتباه خود منو میکنی ک باعث شده 3بار کنکور بدم باورکن اونایی ک نمیشینن پشت کنکور خنگ نیستن فقط تصمیمات غلط گرفتن

----------


## Arusha

سلام.والله من وقتی تاپیکه شما رو خوندم فقط فهمیدم که شما به قدرت اراده انسان باور نداری. اراده همون چیزیه که باعث شد ما بر بسیاری از مخلوقات برتری یابیم. دَرسِت هر سطحی هم باشه اگه واقعا یک هدف مشخص داشته باشی و به اون هدفت ایمان داشته باشی و با تمام وجود اون رو بخوای و براش هم تلاش کنی مطمئن باش در کمترین زمان ممکن هم بهش میرسی.من خودم کنکور اولم ۹۷ بود یادمه زیست و فیزیک پیش هم نهایی بود امتحانش و من اون سال به دلایلی هیچی پیش دانشگاهی نخوندم (یعنی هیچی و هرچی هم نوشتم از کلاسهای مدرسه یادم بود)و دوتاشون حدود ۱۲ شدم رتبه من سال اول خیلیییییی خیلیییی بد شد
ولی چون برای سال ۹۸ شروع کردم و هدفم داشتم (این هدفی که میگم خیلی مهمه... آدم بی هدف مثل مرده است) خدا رو شکر رتبه ام خوب شد و زیست رو تقریبا ۸۶ و فیزیک رو ۸۰ زدم به نظرم با این زمانی که داری میتونی بهترین نتیجه رو بگیری به شرطی که به خودت باور داشته باشی و بهترین استفاده رو از زمانت ببری

----------


## Y.3.R

> سلام.
> من دانش آموز دوازده تجربی و کنکوری 99 هستم متاسفانه به دلایل زیاد که خیلی هاش دست خودم نبود تقریبا دو ماه از تابستون رو از دست دادم و الان با کوهی از درس نخونده و منبع مواجه شدم .! و در سال های پایه هم درسخوان نبودم.
>  بعد از دانلود برنامه راهبردی قلم چی برای سال تحصیلی 98-99 و برسی کاملش متوجه شدم که به هیچ وجه من نمی تونم به طور کامل به تمام مباحث برسم و اگه بخوام برسم باید ماست مالی کنم بره و خودم از این نوع خوندن متنفرم 
> بعد از دیدن کارنامه های بچه های تجربی نظام جدید 98 و دیدن درصداشون کاملن ناامید شدم، از اینکه من بتونم طی یک سال به این درصدا برسم .
> بعد از کلی برسی و مطالعه مصاحبه با نفرات برتر توی این سایت متوجه شدم خیلی از کسایی که رتبه شدن یا از سال های پایه (حداقل یازدهم) درس خوندن یا یه سال پشت کنکوری بودن خب منم که تقریبا برام مسجل هستش که نمی تونم با یه سال خوندن به پزشکی دانشگاه ایران برسم و شرایطم تقریبا مثل همه پشت کنکوری ها هستش تصمیم دارم برنامه ریزی دوساله انجام بدم.
> در ضمن شرایط گرفتن مشاور و این مسائل رو ندارم و اصلا نمی تونم با این مشاورا کار کنم خودم اراده بر کاری کنم صد در صد انجامش می دم.
> حالا سوال اینه من توی این سال کدام  کار رو انجام بدم که منو به هدفم نزدیک ترکنه؟؟
> اول اینکه زیست و شیمی رودر سال اول به حد اعلی در حدودای 70 تا 80 قلم چی برسونم ؟«طبیعتا با انجام این کار وقتی واس ریاضی فیزیک نمی مونه پس درصدشون به شدن میاد پایین و ریاضی فیزیک رو بزارم واس سال بعد ؟
> یا در امسال ریاضی فیزیک رو به حدودای 70 تا 80 برسونم و زیست و شیمی رو بزارم سال بعد ؟
> ممنون می شم اگر منو راهنمایی کنید .


اگه فقط به سه رشته ی تاپ تجربی فک میکنی و همچنین پایه ی درسیت ضعیفه،حتما دو ساله برنامه بریز چون تو یه سال نمیشه کاریش کرد.اینم بگم که من این حرفی که زدم رو فقط الان نمیگم بلکه حدود 8 ماه پیش تو این تایپک: چیزایی میخوام بگم که قطعا مشکل خیلیاست گفتم.استارتر عزیز منکه خواستم راهنماییت کنم اما شما میلی به راهنمایی من نداشتین،اصلا اشکال نداره،شما فقط تا نوروز صبر کنین بعدا خودتون میفهمین که چرا باید دوساله برنامه ریزی میکردین.عزت زیاد

----------

